# Portrait of my son



## Karen Mccarthy (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking for feedback!?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

This is a very interesting composition, almost surrealistic. The play between light and dark attracts both eye and mind. I appreciate the shifting nuances in the grey. What a curious staircase!

Mats


----------



## Smith (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello,
I have recently joined this forum and was looking around the forums and found your. I must say you are very good artist and paint very well. This is so thoughtful art. Keep posting .

Thanks


----------

